# Anyone else struggling??



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there, started meds on Boxing Day! This is our 2nd cycle that should have started in November but due to donor lady taking longer than expected to down reg,here we are at Christmas. Don't get me wrong, i'm thrilled to be starting again at last but it aint half hard with all the treats, indulgences and temptations that the festive season brings, not to mention the      .  I really didnt think we'd start until after Christmas so been focusing and throwing myself into the festivities to keep my mind off tx.  It's hard enough any other time of year and I've been so good keeping to the change of lifestyle/diet I'md finding it really difficult to stick to the good work.

Is anyone else struggling or has any tips on keeping occupied and away from the temptress that is Christmas!  

 to all and Merry Christmas  

Essie x


----------



## princesspink96 (Oct 1, 2012)

Did you make it through Christmas without eating your own weight in chocolate?!  I think I would've caved in, I have too much of a sweet tooth


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Princesspink I managed to discipline myself enough though it was tough  couldn't say what my coping mechanism was other than desperation for a bfp but DH ate the majority of chocs bikkies & cheese , he says to help me out - what a hero   so both of us have larger tummies now; one from indulgence and one from meds   I've my first appoint to check lining 2mora - hopefully the self discipline wil have paid off  

hope all well with you

essie x


----------

